
I’m Stack Overflow’s COO–Here’s How to Hire (And Keep) Great Developers - anurags
https://www.fastcompany.com/40426845/im-stack-overflows-coo-heres-how-to-hire-and-keep-great-developers
======
caliagent
I've worked places where the dual monitor denial was based on jealousy from
other job titles like manager, producer, sales, etc. Who didn't recognize it
as a task enabling tool, but perceived it as a status item that they should
receive before the lowly developers.

Same goes for a quiet workspace even though their job relies heavily on
talking and face to face communication.

My personal favorite is,"sure you can go to that conference/event that is
related to our department." Followed by,"oh, we don't have anybody to fill in
for you." And then all the aforementioned jealous employees go to something
they could care less about just to get that sweet writeoff.

The lie of training seminars and conferences is always a carrot. Yet we are
treated like shit at most companies for trying to get it. Obviously this
doesn't apply to tech staples or cutting edge industry startups, but then
again their influence on a metric is within a margin of error compared to the
rest of the country.

